# DYNAFLOW Motor Filter



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey I found 2 of these filters just laying around I plugged them in and they work. Its just one thing. The motor pumps water out, it doesnt pull water in. Does anyone know how to work this thing? I found one crappy picture and all it shows is that the tube that sucks water into the filter just hangs there.

All the informatin I found on this filter is that it is made in the late 60's, and it pumped around 150 gallons per hour. If anyone has any info on how to get this pump to work PLEASE tell me. Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

i think thats a powerhead not a filter.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

oh no its a filter. I am sure about this. It looks like a box that hangs on the back of your tank where only a tube for the incoming water and the outgoing water are in the tank

The only way I can imagine it working is when pump is pulling water from the box to be put into the tank the slight pulling of the pump and the dropping of the water height would cause the tube from the tank sucking up water to become a syphon and thats how the box keeps getting water in it.


----------

